# Proof Takes First Place



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to MoP and Proof on his First Place in Derby. He took First in a field of 25 dogs at Maumee Valley Retriever Club's Field Trial.

Wishing them continued success. Proud of them both.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, G!!! I'm still pinging over the win, I am so proud of my Proofers!! Still laughing over him jumping up and licking Robbie's face on the way to the fourth series. He lives for this!! Judge called me and told me Proof was completely on fire, he had front footed his birds and the only one to nail the fourth series with no hunts. He said when he saw Proof jump up all excited he thought, oh man, buddy, you got to have your head in the game. But he got to the mat and he was locked in. He couldn't believe it, ha ha. Jason also told me that the top dogs were excellent and it was close but Proof just pulled ahead in the last series. Wow, I knew one day he'd do it but I just didn't know when. Such a cool feeling!!! Not soon now and he will come home!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Big congrats! Sounds like Proof is having a blast.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulatons! Love the comment "completely on fire" Awesome MOP and Proof! Congratulations to Grandpa also.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome boy.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Good things are in store for you and Proof!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

How awesome is that?!! Congratulations!


----------

